# Misc code for Catalys for laser assisted cataract surgery



## sfdecker@capbp.com (Jan 29, 2014)

Does anyone know what code a provider should bill for Catalys which is being used for laser assisted cataract surgery?  We are being informed that there is currently no CPT code so I'm thinking a miscellaneous code would need to be used.

Here is a link that talks about this technology:

http://www.optimedica.com/catalys-overview/

Any help is much appreciated


----------

